# (please HELP) hublot classic fusion (fake or real?)



## rubenpotiguar

hello, 
I bought a watch in a auction on ebay and would like me to help him whether the watch is original or fake. 
I was scared because the seller does not have the USB card reader. 
also found strange the only watch to have the name on the flywheel and not HUBLOT HUBLOT GENEVE

the clock: Hublot Classic Fusion 45mm Chronograph Titanium Watch Leather Band | eBay 
Just click on the picture of the clock that will show other. including the movement.

thank


----------



## Richerson

Its been sold anyway


----------



## geoloop

Richerson said:


> Its been sold anyway


i guess you missed the part where he said he bought the watch lol


----------



## StufflerMike

I would like to know who might be able to say yes or no based on those pics only, too blurry when zooming in. 
The other thing I do not get why asking after buying.


----------



## Richerson

I completely agree the photos aren't great and are just missing enough detail to not say for sure, one thing that does stick out is the thick HUBLOT on the rota and not the normal nice thin written HUBLOT GENEVE 

but that's all I can say -


----------



## christianj

I just don't get it! Buying a watch like an Hublot on eBay can be difficult enough but I really do not get why people buy them from sellers with a total of 24 feedbacks! I personally think your just asking for trouble by doing that. I hope all goes well for the OP but I am puzzled by things like this.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Generally my opinion on things like these Hublot is that if you have to ask if it's fake it...it probably is.


----------



## Richerson

ShaggyDog said:


> Generally my opinion on things like these Hublot is that if you have to ask if it's fake it...it probably is.


+1


----------



## al358

agreed


Richerson said:


> +1


----------



## Richerson

Warning to anyone buying a hublot right now is these are one of the most counterfeited watches on the market right now.

hublot make so many models it's impossible to keep up. 

A lot of the time not even the sellers know they have fake watch 

Buy only from repeatable source if you're unsure and have to ask the chances are it's fake so just walk away


----------



## jbellmd

I have the same watch in opaline and took a close look. Looks very similar to me except for the fact that on mine, as commented on previously, the rotor has hublot Geneva written in smaller font ( not just Hublot) and on the back case the title " classic fusion" is written along with a serial # ( which may be hidden by finger", I am new to hublot, so can't tell you more but I truly hope all is good and there are acceptable variations. Can email me @ [email protected] and I can send pics if needed. Good luck. Jonathan


----------



## Will P

Tried on this exact model at the hublot store in dallas. Looking at the pictures I have on my phone, it looks genuine. If it worries you too much, find the nearest hublot store and contact them. They'll probably be more than willing to take a look at it for free to check its authenticity.


----------

